
Ask HN: Are you building something?  How long for? How much longer to go? - hoodoof
I&#x27;ve been working on my project in stealth mode for a bit over a year now. Hopefully release in the next few weeks....
======
karimdag
8-9 months and I'm still at idea stage! I think that the first stage, whether
it's idea or protoype or MVP (or whatever you want to call it) is the most
important one because it helps you focus on one thing and one thing only so
that when you actually start coding/working on it you know where you're going
and how you're going to acheive it(not necessarily). A piece of advice, don't
stay in stealth mode for too long, always keep an eye on the market/the
conditions that made you start the project in the first place.

------
id122015
almost two years and this year I'll finish. Its the promise to myself to be
self employed. And in case it will fail I dont know.. I view my project as
imposible to fail, at least from a technical perspective. But to survive it
will need users. I'll talk with you then.

~~~
karimdag
Good luck!

~~~
id122015
thanks! I have to let you know that my idea stage also took some time, so you
are on the right path. I think an idea is a good one when you dont change your
mind quickly to do something different. In case you do, it means it was not a
good idea from the start, just a one night stand.

------
sharemywin
How many hours do you have in it? I spent about 3 months on a project just
recently and realized I bit off way more than I can chew not sure what
direction I'm going anymore.

